# MADNESS REGISTRATION 2020



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

Any word on the Mosquito madness registration for 2020


----------



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

done filled up. Was Nov 1st 8pm


----------



## 82441 (Sep 6, 2019)

done filled up ? what the heck. what was the big secret no one knew about the registration date and time. crazy secret


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't believe it was any secret, he had the sale date and time posted on his Dobass site. There were some issues though for some folks, like me, each time I hit the "buy now" button I was re-directed to some goofy outside site. After a few tries I gave up and then read the next morning on Rory's site that there was a few issues and, once corrected, he sold out in just a few minutes. I should not have gave up so easily I guess.


----------

